# My rate is 4.78



## Popo123 (Mar 9, 2018)

When i started driving my rate went from 5 to 4.5 due to lack of experience but i managed to bring it back up to 4.78 thanks to the great idea of offering water bottles to the passengers which I found to be a brilliant idea,and the passengers really appreciated


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Water bottles are garbage. I live in freakin' Florida and I don't even offer water bottles. Just keep your car clean, don't be a creep, etc.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't get your rating to high. You want the passenger nervous about your low rating. Keep them guessing. If they think you might kill them. They won't do anything stupid.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Popo123 said:


> When i started driving my rate went from 5 to 4.5 due to lack of experience but i managed to bring it back up to 4.78 thanks to the great idea of offering water bottles to the passengers which I found to be a brilliant idea,and the passengers really appreciated


This is really bad advice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Popo123 said:


> When i started driving my rate went from 5 to 4.5 due to lack of experience but i managed to bring it back up to 4.78 thanks to the great idea of offering water bottles to the passengers which I found to be a brilliant idea,and the passengers really appreciated


Passengers dont appreciate ANYTHING !

JUST LIKE UBER !


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Popo123 said:


> When i started driving my rate went from 5 to 4.5 due to lack of experience but i managed to bring it back up to 4.78 thanks to the great idea of offering water bottles to the passengers which I found to be a brilliant idea,and the passengers really appreciated


I smell a troll


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Don't get your rating to high. You want the passenger nervous about your low rating. Keep them guessing. If they think you might kill them. They won't do anything stupid.


#postoftheweek


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Popo123 said:


> When i started driving my rate went from 5 to 4.5 due to lack of experience but i managed to bring it back up to 4.78 thanks to the great idea of offering water bottles to the passengers which I found to be a brilliant idea,and the passengers really appreciated


Offering water is great for people who need a boost in ratings . Also it can help in tips. I can go to the dollar store and buy 12 bottles of water for $2.16. I am sure it pays for itself in tips and my rating is high. Also there's been times when I needed water and I always had it onboard.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jason Wilson said:


> Offering water is great for people who need a boost in ratings . Also it can help in tips. I can go to the dollar store and buy 12 bottles of water for $2.16. I am sure it pays for itself in tips and my rating is high. Also there's been times when I needed water and I always had it onboard.


To spread the puke out


----------

